# Golfing Tomorow



## Titleist-Fan (Aug 12, 2010)

Wish me luck

Playing a course called westover Westover Country Club - Home

its not a bad course by any means. my first day out in 2 weeks


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Luck*

Have a great day on the golf course!

Did you check out those golf tips I showed you?

Hope they helped.

Cheers


----------



## Titleist-Fan (Aug 12, 2010)

yes! they worked i shot a 95; one of my best rounds.

Unofourntelty my driver broke ( my fault i let my friends use it at the driving range). i came to the 11th hole hit the ball nice and the driver broke at the core i guess you would call it.

i got a taylor made burner 300 now


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Well Done!*

Awesome, well done!

Keep it up


----------



## morediscountgol (Aug 20, 2010)

Play Golf Today,The feeling is not bad,Golf let me forget the boring jobs


----------

